# Shammy cream strategy for 100+ mile rides?



## fishman473

Is it shammy or chamii?

Anyway, I did a bit more than a double metric on Saturday. I loaded up with Bag Balm before I left, but around mile 120 my bottom got very tender. When I got home I checked and it seemed all the Bag Balm had been worked into the shorts or otherwise dissipated. Should I be applying multiple times on such long rides? If so, how should I carry a second dose (maybe just buy a Shammy Butter single-use packet?). Is there another product that might work better? We also have Ride EZ and Utterly Smooth.


----------



## JAG410

I like Chamois Butt'r myself, and usually just butter up before the ride. If I were doing a big ride (century plus) I'd pack a single packet for a little extra relief. Maybe a couple Advil as well!


----------



## marathon marke

It's "chamois".

I've used Bag Balm but stopped because it seems like it never actually washes completely out of the chamois padding. Shorts that I used it with also seem to lose the padding density considerably sooner than with other products too. 

I like Chamois Butt'r. But to tell you the truth, I often just use some cheap skin cream from the local Walgreens drugstore. One application at the start usually last me from 100-140 miles, depending on the weather. But I do like to carry a single packet of Chamois Butt'r along just in case.

Funny...30 years ago when I was doing a lot of double-centuries and lonegr events, all we had were shorts with real leather chamois that had very little or no padding. The only thing we used the chamois creme for was to soften up the leather after washing. Now, with all the high-tec padded chamois we have these days, a lot of people seem to like it for anything over 20 miles or so. 

Personally, I think it's best to train most of your shorter rides without using it, as that seems to toughen the skin up. Then, when I know the weather will be humid and/or hot, or the ride will be considerably longer than normal, I'll put some on. For the most part, I'm able to do almost up to 100 miles right now without it being an issue.


----------



## stumpbumper

Ditto on Chamois Butt'er. I do several centuries each year and it works great for me. After applying a thin coat to the chamois, for good measure on long rides I also add a dab or two directly to you-know-where.

To answer your first question, I believe the correct pronunciation of chamois is "sham-wah" (or close to that) although a lot of my fellow Americans say "shammie".


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I use diaper rash cream. Same active ingredient as at least some of the cycling-specific creams, but it's priced for a young family to buy.


----------



## johnlh

AndrwSwitch said:


> I use diaper rash cream. Same active ingredient as at least some of the cycling-specific creams, but it's priced for a young family to buy.


I wash, and apply this after rides if I am tender. Other than that nothing during the ride. Prep H is also good for treating painful saddle sores.


----------



## Shinjukan

Also a user of my kid's Desitin. It's been lying in different places in the house so I thought why not use it? If it works on those tender tushies, it must be good. Turned out it works for me. I apply it for rides longer than 2 hours. Very easy to wash off too.


----------



## dsb137

Lantiseptic...

RUSA: Product Review: Lantiseptic Skin Protectant


----------



## itsjon

There is also some medical study out of USC that shows increased levels of estrogen in male cyclists who use chamois cream.


----------



## JAG410

Rode a century today, by mile 65 or so I was wishing I had packed another small packet of Buttr. That's what I get for leaving it in the car. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

And when you need to clean it up, you can use a Shamkhwow!


----------



## Aindreas

DZ Nuts is the Cadillac of chamois creams. Use it, and your "sit region" will be living like a king/queen.


----------



## Ken1966

Udderly smooth cream. Cheap and works. Did 148 miles yesterday. Today I sit down with confidence


----------



## M60

+1 on the DZ Nutts. A little pricey but well worth it. I live in Florida where we have both high heat and humidity. I've tried others but DZ works for me.


----------



## Cyclin Dan

I don't use anything on a ride shorter than about 125. If it's 125 or longer I apply Chamois Butt'r very liberally at the beginning of the ride.


----------



## Chainstay

Try a silicone skin cream. These have better friction reducing properties than petroleum based creams and are more water repellent which means they last longer with heavy sweating and are very much better in the rain. I use Wellskin Barriere which is 20% silicone and available in the baby section at your local pharmacy.


----------



## Waves77

Assos or Enzo's Buttonhole Cream (a new favorite) work fantastically. I never need to re-apply, they last a century no problem.

Some bike shops have small sample containers for a buck or so, you could always bring one and re-apply around mile 75 or whatever.


----------



## wesb321

It puts the lotion on it's skin or it gets the hose again.

Haha, I just use cocoa butter with Vitamin E. No issues.


----------



## pmpski_1

I'm starting to use shorts without a chamois for shorter rides (commute is 15 miles one way), hoping that will help me HTFU. I think that will allow me to eventually do 100+ miles with a single application of Buttr.


----------



## bb1857

Did my first century this past Sunday and used one liberal application of Chamois Butt'R and was good for the entire ride!


----------



## stoked

I've done 133 miles 9800ft vertical past Sat with one liberal application and pulled another 105 miles 6600 ft next day also one application. I've been using Probikekit chamois cream made by Morgan Blue(1/2 peloton supposedly using it). No issues on private area but assos bib shorts' round leg grippers caused 2 blister on my right quad after Sat ride.


----------



## DaveG

*DZ Nuts*



Aindreas said:


> DZ Nuts is the Cadillac of chamois creams. Use it, and your "sit region" will be living like a king/queen.


Given the cost, its more like the" Rolls Royce" of chamois creams! I have used most of the major chamois creams out there. I would say the DZ works better than say Chamois ButtR or Beljum Budder, but I still prefer Bag Balm for the really long rides. If the conditions are very severe I may coat the chamois itself with some Udderly Smooth and then apply Bag Balm to the skin. That seems to extend the length a bit. And yes, re-applying the cream mid-ride makes sense if it wears off although that can be kind off nasty!


----------



## marathon marke

DaveG said:


> but I still prefer Bag Balm for the really long rides.


I haven't had much success washing Bag Balm out of the padding in shorts. It seems to never get completely washed out, and I'm also suspicious that it might be breaking down the padding itself.


----------



## DaveG

*Bag Balm chamois impacts*



marathon marke said:


> I haven't had much success washing Bag Balm out of the padding in shorts. It seems to never get completely washed out, and I'm also suspicious that it might be breaking down the padding itself.


For years I've been reading that Bag Balm is bad for your chamois. I've been using it for many, many years and I am still waiting for this mythical chamois breakdown to destroy my chamois. Until then I’ll just keep using it


----------



## fishman473

I think it breaks down some materials in some shorts and not others. Also, it might accelerate the wear in ways you might not realize are related to the Bag Balm. Still use it regularly, I live dangerously.


----------



## marathon marke

DaveG said:


> For years I've been reading that Bag Balm is bad for your chamois. I've been using it for many, many years and I am still waiting for this mythical chamois breakdown to destroy my chamois. Until then I’ll just keep using it


2 sets of my bibs are made by Voler. I switch back and forth with these, both getting about the same amount of use. One set has never seen a bit of Bag Balm (only use Chamois Butt'R on these, if anything), the other set has had about 10-15 BB applications. I stopped using BB early this year when I realized the density of the pad had been lost compared to the other pair. Now, I don't know if it's because the BB isn't getting completely washed out, or if it's actually breaking down the padding itself. 

Truth is, I rarely use anything on my chamois these days, unless it's very humid out and/or I'm going over a 100 miles.


----------



## kbwh

I've been using Morgan Blue Solid Chamois Cream the last year or so. Works just as well as the Assos, but feels different, less cold.
No "issues" with either on 5-7 hour rides.


----------



## DaveG

*interesting*



marathon marke said:


> 2 sets of my bibs are made by Voler. I switch back and forth with these, both getting about the same amount of use. One set has never seen a bit of Bag Balm (only use Chamois Butt'R on these, if anything), the other set has had about 10-15 BB applications. I stopped using BB early this year when I realized the density of the pad had been lost compared to the other pair. Now, I don't know if it's because the BB isn't getting completely washed out, or if it's actually breaking down the padding itself.
> 
> Truth is, I rarely use anything on my chamois these days, unless it's very humid out and/or I'm going over a 100 miles.


Are you saying that the padding is compacted or is it less "squishy"? I typically only use Bag Balm on longer rides. I have not noticed the impact you describe but I will take a closer look now. I'd switch to something more water soluble but those chamois creams also tend to come off easly in sweaty conditions, Thats where Bag Balm works better. I wash my bibs in washing machine so maybe that helps get more out


----------



## stevoo

A cycling friend turned me on to Palmer's cocoa butter "bottom butter" diaper rash creme many years ago. Works for me. Tried a number of the bike specific cremes but none has worked like the Palmers. 
Reasonably priced as well. Less than $5 for a 4.4 oz tube.
Just another option.


----------



## Timmer1978

wesb321 said:


> It puts the lotion on it's skin or it gets the hose again.
> .


+1 
-0.5 for accuracy "It *rubs* the lotion on its skin, or *else* it gets the hose again!


----------

